# Moebius Kit Releases for 2020!



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

According to Culttvman:
https://culttvman.com/main/upcoming-kit-releases/
Moebius is releasing...A Truck.
Still promising the Lynda Carter Wonder Woman and 66' Batgirl, not holding my breath for either.
All previously announced kits are either cancelled or status unknown.
Looks like Pegasus is barely keeping Moebius on life support .:frown2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

https://www.culttvmanshop.com/1965-Ford-Custom-Cab-Styleside-Pickup-from-Moebius-Models_p_4982.html
Sigh
That is not the truck I was looking for...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, fart.
That Lynda Carter WW kit - well, that's just not her figure. It's a bit understated. Maybe they thought they were being politically correct by downplaying her breasts, but I imagine she's not exactly ashamed of them.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well in defense of Moebius the Cult listing did not say that the Ford is the only new release for 2020. It's just whats announced now.

Maybe we can wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

With the exception of the Ford Truck, every other kit that was mentioned, has been announced before. The Batgirl and Wonder Woman kits had been announced long before Moebius was sold to Pegasus, if I remember correctly. Those two kits, along with the other kits mentioned, have been in limbo for years. Personally, I don't give a frack about the figure or truck kits, so there's nothing here that interests me. What I'd really like to see is more sci-fi hardware kits, but there seems to be no interest at their end. I still say Moebius's best days are behind them, selling the company to Pegasus seems to be a lousy choice. Hopefully, they'll prove me wrong and announce some more kits at Wonderfest 2020, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You could be correct spock62, 

I'm not much for figures either but I know many here like them.

Both R2 and Moebius tend to announce Sci-Fi kits closer to the release date now. I believe the 2001 XD-1, Pod, and HAL were all announced around Wonderfest for release at the end of the year.

About the only 2 real 2001 kits left are the Aries 1b and Space station V. Maybe a 2001 astronaut with monolith.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I know I've seen that Ford on the shelf at a couple of local hobby shops.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> You could be correct spock62,
> 
> I'm not much for figures either but I know many here like them.
> 
> ...




I hope they do the space station next as not only is it cool but there's hardly any kits of space stations around full stop. Obviously I want the Aries too though.

I'd also like to see a larger more detailed Orion also.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought they were dropping the 2001 license, HAL being the last kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> You could be correct spock62,
> 
> I'm not much for figures either but I know many here like them.
> 
> Both R2 and Moebius tend to announce Sci-Fi kits closer to the release date now. I believe the 2001 XD-1, Pod, and HAL were all announced around Wonderfest for release at the end of the year.


Regarding the figure kits, I'm just speaking for myself, I hope they get produced for everyone that whats them. Your right about Moebius, they tend to keep things close to their chest regarding kit releases, especially now that CultTVman seems to be one of the few outlets for their kit announcements.



mach7 said:


> About the only 2 real 2001 kits left are the Aries 1b and Space station V. Maybe a 2001 astronaut with monolith.





SUNGOD said:


> I hope they do the space station next as not only is it cool but there's hardly any kits of space stations around full stop. Obviously I want the Aries too though.
> 
> I'd also like to see a larger more detailed Orion also.





John P said:


> I thought they were dropping the 2001 license, HAL being the last kit.


These are the kinds of kits I'd be more interested in. I would prefer smaller more affordable kits instead of the space hogging, higher price kits they've been producing as of late. I know a lot of guys want bigger kits, but I just don't have the $$$ or space for them. Would be great if the produced two versions, large scale and small scale, like other companies do (i.e. 1/72 and 1/48 versions). But, they seem to be pressed for cash, so I highly doubt they would go into multiple scales for the same subject.

As for dropping the 2001 license, I've heard this on and off, is there any confirmation on whether or not they've renewed the 2001 license?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, I have the Pod and it's a great kit but a bit too big for my tastes.

I thought the rumor that HAL was the last 2001 kit was false, but I have never contacted Moebius myself.

On my wish list would be a 12-14 inch Space station V and a 12 inch Aries 1b. A 6 inch astronaut would be welcome also.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Yah, I have the Pod and it's a great kit but a bit too big for my tastes.
> 
> I thought the rumor that HAL was the last 2001 kit was false, but I have never contacted Moebius myself.
> 
> On my wish list would be a 12-14 inch Space station V and a 12 inch Aries 1b. A 6 inch astronaut would be welcome also.



If Moebius ever does a Space Station V, I hope they include an in-scale Orion & Aries.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic Plastic issued an Orion in two different sizes with their Space Station V- each to match the scale differences shown

"The size of "real" space station is under much dispute. Sources close to the production insist was meant to be 1,000 feet in diameter. However, director Stanley Kubrick "cheated" by optically reducing the size of the approaching Orion III as it approached the station to enhance the drama, causing fans to recalculate the station's "actual" size two twice that...or more.

To placate fans, we're including two Orion III miniatures along with the station -- one in 1:1400 scale and one in 1:2800, so the resulting 8.6" diameter model can be which ever scale you choose!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't mind their making a truck kit. In fact, if they're willing to make a decent number of sci-fi kits, they should be encouraged to make more car and truck kits as well--if it keeps them in the black and making money. I've noticed CultTVMan is carrying car and truck kits now.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I don't mind their making a truck kit. In fact, if they're willing to make a decent number of sci-fi kits, they should be encouraged to make more car and truck kits as well--if it keeps them in the black and making money. I've noticed CultTVMan is carrying car and truck kits now.


I don't have a problem with the truck kits, but that seems to be all they are making. They have a lot of tooling they're sitting on that I'd like to see reissued, the prices on some of those older kits have skyrocketed. No way I'm paying $170 for a Vampirella (especially when you can get an original Aurora for less) or $300 for an Elvira (for that much you can probably get Elvira herself over for a visit).


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

For all you Nay-Sayers:








Big News from Moebius Models


Big news, but no pictures.... We just recieved notice from the folks at Moebius Models about some new kits coming in 2020 and early 2021 Batgirl 1966 - Fi




culttvman.com





We just recieved notice from the folks at Moebius Models about some new kits coming in 2020 and early 2021

Batgirl 1966 – Finally an official announcement! Due in 4th quarter, price TBA
2001 Astronaut – 1:8 scale figure that can be displayed by itself or inside the Space Pod. 2nd quarter, price TBA
2001 Aries 1B – scale and size TBA, but likely a large kit. Expected 1st quarter 2021. Price TBA
2001 Discovery 1:350 scale – smaller version of the Discovery. Scheduled for 3rd quarter 2020. Price TBA
Wonder Woman slips to 2nd quarter 2020
1966 Ford Custom Cab F-100 4 x 4 for 2nd quarter 2020
1967 Ford F-100 Service Bed pickup for 2nd quarter 2020
48 foot cambered trailer – previously announced 2nd quarter 2020
1953 Hudson Hornett reissue 2nd quarter 2020


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

fernieo said:


> I don't have a problem with the truck kits, but that seems to be all they are making. They have a lot of tooling they're sitting on that I'd like to see reissued, the prices on some of those older kits have skyrocketed. No way I'm paying $170 for a Vampirella (especially when you can get an original Aurora for less) or $300 for an Elvira (for that much you can probably get Elvira herself over for a visit).


fernieo I have the Elvira kit in my stash. I'll probably never build her, you can have it for what I paid and shipping.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Hobbysearch lists an October release for the 1/350 Discovery










2001: A Space Odyssey Discovery XD-1 (Plastic model) - HobbySearch Gundam Kit/etc. Store


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

2001 Astronaut – 1:8 scale figure that can be displayed by itself or inside the Space Pod. 2nd quarter, price TBA
Wonder Woman slips to 2nd quarter 2020

Well, these two didn't happen...

Larry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Batgirl, 2001 astronaut (there just aren't enough good astronaut figures out there, IMHO) and the 1/350th Discovery are looking good to me. Their first Discovery model was just too long at that bigger scale.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I REALLY want Batgirl, Wonder Woman, the smaller Discovery, and the 2001 Astronaut!!!!!

Larry


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure the current pandemic situation is causing havoc through all the model companies release schedules. Just need to have a little patience and hope for the best. A few plastic kits possibly on hold or worse isn't the end of the world. I have enough kits and projects sitting around to keep me busy in the meantime.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I have more than I can build in my lifetime, but c'mon - BATGIRL! Gotta have it!! 😀


----------

